# Northeast Ohio Gun Shows ??



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone know of any upcoming gun shows in Northeast Ohio area ??


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Fish On said:


> Does anyone know of any upcoming gun shows in Northeast Ohio area ??


Summit County Fairgrounds - February 2 & 3, March 29 & 30

Berea - February 26 & 27, March 1 & 2, April 26 & 27.

Niles  February 5 & 6, March 8 & 9, April 12 & 13.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks BigV....Is there a site out there that list the local gun shows in the area ??


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Fish On said:


> Thanks BigV....Is there a site out there that list the local gun shows in the area ??


Here ya go...



http://www.ohiogunshows.com/

http://www.gunshows-usa.com/ohio_gun_shows.htm


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

BigV said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet ....Thanks BigV !!


----------

